# Blood Parrot possibly egg-bound Help



## oda72 (May 7, 2014)

Hello,
I have a female that regularly lays eggs but she has not in a while. She has been looking bloated and visibly upset as she shows black spots when she's mad or sick. Yesterday, I noticed a large bubble protruding from her already enlarged vent. Should I attempt to pop it? If so, how? I'm worried she is egg-bound and will die. 
Water quality is same as it always is. Tank is fully planted and regular water changes. She has her own hide and tank is under-stocked for its size (65gal)
Thanks.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Hello, and welcome. I am sorry you did not receive a timely answer. Is your fish doing ok or what have you done for her?


----------



## oda72 (May 7, 2014)

Hi. Thanks for responding. She's alive but the bubble keeps getting bigger. I'm really worried. I took some photos. Here is the link.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0cNpyJrbp9Ld0JhZEpadG56ZGc&usp=sharing


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Wow. I would say that looks more like a prolapse. I would suggest a warm quarantine tank, and some meds. *Do not attempt to pop this.* It is also possible it is a tumor. Tumors can sometimes respond to meds like acriflavine, or ones based on it. I would like to share these photos with someone that may know better what to do if you do not mind?


----------



## oda72 (May 7, 2014)

Absolutely. I appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

OK, done. I cannot guarantee she will have time to help, but I did send the info. Hang in there.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Hello, I have an answer for you from my friend who breeds fish. I hope this helps;
*2 weeks treatment period for prolapse and eggbinding:*

*Epsom 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons*
*100% water change every day (redose epsom every water change). Make sure temp is the same as water removed.
*

*Metronidazole + Kanaplex (1/4 tsp per 20g)*

*DON'T FEED for 2 Weeks. Keep temp at 80F.*

*Every day (using gloves) gently stroke fish belly from chest to the rear once or twice. Fish should absorb the eggs -- it will not starve.*

*After 2 weeks, feed with a little bit of bloodworms every other day and observe.*


----------



## oda72 (May 7, 2014)

Wow. Thank you so much. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Please let us know how it goes.


----------

